# Where Else?



## Jackull (May 8, 2005)

Hello to Everybody,

Just wanna say that I'm glad landed at this forum(s). WHERE ELSE can you find such discussion forums like this? From techie to theory... hobbyst to pro, young & old etc.... Good job and good luck to everybody. I'm just another composer too  

jackull 8)  :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 8, 2005)

Hey Jackull - welcome to VI! Enjoy the forum and see you there


----------



## Chrislight (May 8, 2005)

Hi Jackull - We're glad you have landed. :D Welcome to VI!


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 8, 2005)

welcome man! :D


----------



## TheoKrueger (May 8, 2005)

Hi man !


----------



## Leon Willett (May 8, 2005)

Hi jackull, welcome to VI!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 9, 2005)

Ey Jackull,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## Jackull (May 9, 2005)

Nice to meet everyone here at VI. What a warm welcome... :wink:


----------



## Edgen (May 9, 2005)

welcome jackull!

Yes. Its a great place with a massive amount of talented people with a huge variety to cover a wide variety of music styles and techniques. big ole fat melting pot sorta speak.

/j


----------

